# Risikobeurteilung - Bewertung tödlicher Stromschlag / elektrischer Schlag



## dresel (27 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

bei einer Risikobeurteilung nach Maschinenrichtlinie ist immer die Gefährdung durch elektrischen Schlag bzw. tödlicher Stromschlag zu beurteilen.
Hier scheiden sich bei uns die Geister wie richtig bewertet wird.
Ich rede von Standardmaschinen, also keine Geräte die mit irgendwelchen Hochspannungen oder sonstigen außergewöhnlichen elektrischen Gefahren.
Es geht um Standardinstallation, also hauptsächlich Motoranschlussleitungen oder sonstige Netzspannung führenden Geräte und natürlich Schaltschränke mit Steuerungen.
Hier besteht immer ein gewisses Restrisiko das durch Gerätefehler oder Isolationsfehler am Gehäuse oder einer Leitung irgendwo Netzspannung ansteht.

Für die Erstellung der Risikobeurteilung nutzen wir Safexpert, darin bewerte ich folgendermaßen:

Schadensausmaß -> Tod
Aufenthaltsdauer -> selten
Möglichkeit zum Erkennen -> kaum
Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit -> klein

Als Ergebnis komme ich auf einen Risikowert von 6 (Risikowert von Safexpert den es so meines Wissens nach woanders gar nicht gibt). 

Als Maßnahme dagegen wird die Einhaltung der EN60204-1 als konstruktive steuerungstechnische Maßnahme aufgeführt.
Wenn ich anschließend wieder beurteile komme ich aber immer noch zum gleichen Ergebnis, die Maßnahme würde also das Risiko nicht mindern. 
Als Restrisiko habe ich dadurch immer noch "Tod", auch wenn dies äußerst unwahrscheinlich ist.

Alle anderen Bewertungen enden nach der Maßnahme in ein Restrisiko von maximal 2, in der Regel aber 0 oder 1.
Dieser Ausreiser stört mich, vor allem da, im Vergleich zu den anderen Maßnahmen, das Risiko nicht ausreichend minimiert wäre. 

Wie beurteilt ihr die Gefährdung "elektrischer Schlag" bzw. "tödlicher Stromschlag" bei Standardmaschinen ohne speziellen elektrischen Gefahren?

Losgelöst von diesem Thema noch eine zweite Frage:
Weiß jemand was sich aus Maschinenbauersicht zum 20.April mit der neuen Niederspannungsrichtlinie alles ändert?
Hier gibt es auch sehr  viele Informationen was es schwierig macht das wirklich Relevante raus zu filtern.

Schönen Gruß
Andreas


----------



## jora (27 Januar 2016)

Hi Andreas,

Safexpert hat eine eigene Risikoeinstufung, wie auch jedes andere System, was auch vollkommen ok ist. Ich nutze Clever und da gibts Risikozahlen zwischen 120 und 0, wichtig ist, dass das System nachvollziehbar ist und wenn man die EN ISO 12100 erfüllen will, dann natürlich auch noch der entsprechen soll.
Wieso bleibt bei dir die Möglichkeit "Tod" weiter? Gehen wir von einem Körperschluss aus, der "ohne alles" wahrscheinlich tödlich wäre. Nun fügen wir ein ausreichend dimensioniertes Schutzleitersystem hinzu und die Berührungsspannung sollte so weit reduziert sein, das der Tod nicht mehr wahrscheinlich ist. Nun nehmen wir noch ne Überstromschutzeinrichtung hinzu, die den fehlerhaften Pfad in einer ausreichend kurzen Zeit abschalten wird. Klar muss man davon ausgehen, das man ins Krankenhaus gefahren werden muss, das muss ja so sein nach einem Stromschlag, somit überlicherweise reversibel.
Klar kann man immer sterben, rein theoretisch reicht dafür auch ein Kratzer, der sich entzündet bzw. infiziert, aber man muss immer von dem ausgehen, was wahrscheinlich passieren wird.

Die "neue" NSP-RL konkretisierte einiges, aber große Änderungen habe ich nicht erkannt.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## stevenn (27 Januar 2016)

für Produkte die nach der neuen Niederspannungsrichtlinie gebaut werden muss dann auch eine Risikobeurteilung gemacht werden.


----------



## b35 (27 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

eine Frage hierzu. Wieso unterscheidet das Programm zwischen "elektrischer Schlag" und "tödlicher Stromschlag" als Risiko?

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (27 Januar 2016)

> Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit -> klein



Als Input-Risiko bei Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit "klein " zu 
wählen ist fahrlässig .
Wähle einfach "groß" dann kannst Du beim Output-Risiko
auf "klein" gehen.
Das bringt aber auch nicht viele Punkte.

Der Safexpert-Risikograph ist "s..." aber wer hat einen besseren??????

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (27 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe bisher nur sehr selten mit dem Programm gearbeitet und mache es auch sehr ungern.
Eine Risikobeurteilung beginnt ohne Schutzmaßnahmen!
Das Risiko der Elektrischen Gefährdung wird durch Schrittweise Anwendung der DIN EN 60204-1 und der den Normativen Verweisen stehenden Normen gemindert. Weiterhin sind Arbeiten an diesen Anlagen nur für Fachkräfte zulässig diese wird in der RB und der BA aufgeführt. Dazu gehört auch das vorschreiben von Regelmäßigen Prüfungen!
Wenn das Restrisiko so groß wäre würde es kaum noch Arbeiter an Maschinen geben.
Also wenn man die oben aufgeführte harmonisierte Norm eingehalten hat ist ein akzeptables Restrisiko gegeben.
Ehrlich ich verstehe die Frage nicht, man kann dich an allen Parametern schrauben!?
Verwendet lieber eure Energie zum Nachweisen der Einhaltung der Norm.
Zur neuen NRL, hat sich nicht viel geändert für den Maschinenbauer nichts, da der schon immer in seiner Risikobeurteilung die GSA 1.5.1 erfüllen musste und auch in der RB aufgeführt hat.


----------



## MasterOhh (27 Januar 2016)

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit dem Schadensausmaß? Das kann man ja in vielen Fällen garnicht reduzieren, sondern nur die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit. Dann hat man ein techn. sicheres System nach allen Normen und Richtlinien und landet im Graph trotzdem bei 8 von 10. 
Wir nutzen auch SafeExpert. Das wirklich wahre ist das Programm echt nicht. Viele Bugs die die Dokumentation teilweise ad absurdum führen.


----------



## dresel (28 Januar 2016)

b35 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Frage hierzu. Wieso unterscheidet das Programm zwischen "elektrischer Schlag" und "tödlicher Stromschlag" als Risiko?
> 
> Gruß



Gute Frage, vor allem da ja beim "normalen" elektrischen Schlag die Möglichkeit "Tod" sowieso zu betrachten ist. 
Im Anhang mal ein Bild wie es im Baum der Risikobeurteilung aussieht.

Mir wäre im Programm auch einfach eine Art Verweis in der Art "Gefährdung bereits berücksichtigt unter Punkt xyz" ganz recht, einfach nur damit festgehalten ist "wurde geprüft und für i.O. befunden".
So kann ich entweder nur auswählen "Gefährdung tritt nicht auf" oder ich muss gleiche Gefährdungen doppelt beurteilen.


----------



## dresel (28 Januar 2016)

Nochmal kurz zur neuen Niederspannungsrichtlinie:

Im Art. 15 wird die explizit die Ausstellung einer *EU*-Konformitätserklärung gefordert.
Es ist vielleicht Haarspalterei, aber bedeutet das jetzt bei Einrichtungen die nach der 2014/35/EU gebaut wurden und nicht unter die Maschinenrichtlinie fallen muss über der Konformitätserklärung "EU-Konformitätserklärung" stehen und bei Maschinen nach der 2006/42/EG "EG-Konformitätserklärung? 
Oder können diese Wortspielereien getrost ignoriert werden?


----------



## stevenn (29 Januar 2016)

dresel schrieb:


> ...muss über der Konformitätserklärung "EU-Konformitätserklärung" stehen und bei Maschinen nach der 2006/42/EG "EG-Konformitätserklärung?


Ja ich mach es so. 
das umzusetzen dürfte aber kein Problem sein oder? 
Erklärung siehe Zeittafel https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäische_Gemeinschaft  in der Mitte


----------



## Klopfer (3 Februar 2016)

Hi Tommi,

die ISO/TR 14121-2 hat einen besseren... der ist aus der EN 62061 abgeleitet... der Risikograf aus Safexpert stammt noch aus der Vornorm der EN 1050, findet sich aber auch noch in anderen Normen wieder.

Der Risikograf ist aber nur hinsichtlich des Nachweises des interaktiven Prozesses relevant. Platt gesagt soll nachher weniger rauskommen als vor der Maßnahme und man sollte sich überlegen, welchen der 4 Parameter man durch die Maßnahme reduziert hat. Um das Ganze leichter erfassbar zu machen haben die Österreicher von IBF dann die Risikozahlen "hinzuerfunden".

Immer dran denken... die Punkte sind bei diesem Risikograf "Wurscht"; es zählt die Wirksamkeit und Angemessenheit der Maßnahme.

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## stevenn (3 Februar 2016)

da stimme ich klopfer zu. Im Prinzip kannst du dir selbst einen Risikographen erstellen und dann bewerten. die Bewertung muss halt sinnvoll und nachvollziehbar sein. Ob du das dann bei dem Graphen in 100 oder 20 verschiedene Punkte auteilst, bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## dresel (5 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die ganzen Rückmeldungen.
Ich habe mich nun festgelegt, da diese Bewertung in die Bibliothek soll und dadurch für etliche weitere Maschinen verwendet wird wollte ich hier eine eindeutige vernünftige Bewertung bekommen.

Im Anhang habe ich informativ mal meine Bewertung vom "tödlichen Stromschlag" angefügt.
Als schwere der Verletzung fallen "leicht" und "schwer" schon mal raus, tot ist tot. Somit bin ich zum Ergebnis im Anhang gekommen, mit der Begründung ist es dann nachvollziehbar und sollte passen.




Gruß
Andreas


----------

